# invitaciones para gmail

## Ateo

Google esta probando una sistema de webmail. Dan una giga de espacio. Es solamente por invitacion. Si quieres un invitacion, enviame un email a amoeba.x@gmail.com y el direccion donde quieres que te mande el invitacion. Actualmente, tengo 6 invitaciones.

Aviso: gmail esta completamente en ingles.

----------

## fromooze

Jeje, yo también tengo  :Smile: 

----------

## trompa

Y yo  :Smile: .

Hay un hilo en el foro OT, si quereis una cuenta pedidla alli, es dnd yo la pille  :Smile: 

----------

## Ateo

 *trompa wrote:*   

> Y yo .
> 
> Hay un hilo en el foro OT, si quereis una cuenta pedidla alli, es dnd yo la pille 

 

Es sierto, pero no todos usuarios latinos hablan/leen ingles para saber. Por eso creé este hilo.

----------

## Chewieip

Yo tengo también una cuenta de 1 Giga pero con spymac. Creo k dan los mismos servicios que gmail y esa si que tiene Español (creo k esta tiene Catalan). Hi ademas no va por invitaciones. Locos del mac.    :Laughing: 

----------

## fromooze

Spymac te ofrece más cosas, como pop3 e imap... además de que creo que ahora son 3GB los que tienes; o eso me pareció entender por un anuncio en la web.  Yo también tengo mi cuenta en spymac... tengo tantas que a ver cuando empiezo a mandarlas a paseo  :Razz: 

De todos modos, gmail tiene sus ventajas, como es un acceso más rápido y un interfaz que me encanta... hasta me estoy planteando abandonar los clientes de correo y pasarme al webmail de lo que me gusta escribir desde gmail [antes, ni jarto de segoviano usaba el webmail para algo más que para situaciones "inevitables"]. Porque la verdad, es que a veces, el pop3 también te trae un montón de problemas; en spymac muchas veces no hay manera de conectarse, en yahoo se te queda un mensaje encallado y si no lo borras desde la web no hay manera. Y luego el smtp también te juega sus malas pasadas, el de vodafone y spymac no hay manera de usarlo... Claro que usar el correo webmail tiene el problema para trabajar sin tarifa plana; aunque pienso que también se podría usarse alguno de esos scripts que hay de backup o incluso el gmailfs para bajar el correo y luego enviarlo a traveś de sendmail, no?  

Lo de que no está en español, imagino que será cuestión de tiempo, ya que si no lo está es porque todavía no está preparado, no porque google no quiera.

----------

## Ateo

en este momento, tengo 0... =)

Seguramente me van a dar más.

----------

## artic

Hola ,pues yo uso aventuremail con 2gb y es una m...... muchas veces no me deja acceder a mi cuenta y muchas veces no deja entrar mensajes al buzon.Es inservible.Cuentas asi no valen para nada.La q mejor me va aunque sea increible es la famosa msn (hotmail) pero solo tiene 2 megas,ademas del spam q sufre la pobre a pesar del filtro q tiene.

Salu2

----------

## fromooze

Pues qué esperas en pasarte a gmail!  si me pones tu email o me escribes a fromooze en gmail.com , te paso una invitación, ya verás como quedas bien contento  :Smile: 

----------

## artic

Ahora mismo te envio un email,voi a char un vistazo a spymac ,pq la verdad eso del pop3 es bastante comodo jeje,pero gmail me da mejor espina aunque solo sea webmail.

Un salu2

----------

## trompa

Pos yo tb ofrezco que acaban de dar 6 invitaciones más, tengo 12 asi que mandadme un mensaje privado con el correo y os las envio.

----------

## Chewieip

Yo también me acabo de dar de alta en Gmail y tiene buena pinta. Aunque como diseño es mucho mejor el spymac. Pues fromooze tenia razón, ahora nos dan 3 Gb, yujuuuuuuuuuu! La verdad, no se para que queremos tantas si igualmente no las podremos ocupar (aunque lo mismo deciamos de los Cd's o los DVD's y los datos que tengo por casa grabados en ellos son impresionantes). 

Aún recuerdo aquellos tiempos que nos querian colocar (o quieren como los de hotmail) una cuenta de correo de pago dandonos X servicios. Que tiempos aquellos....

----------

## domimob

No sé si ya lo conocíais. Pero como veo que hay bastante adepto a gmail por aquí, pongo un enlace a una blog que ofrece utilidades no oficiales para añadirle funcionalidades a una cuenta de gmail: desde acceso pop3 hasta un sistema de ficheros pasando por plugins para firefox o scripts de copias de seguridad. 

http://www.aimlesswords.com/archives/gmail/

----------

## cnyx

a alguien le pirula gmail con el konqueror? es que cuando entro a la peig me dice que mi navegado no esta soportado, le doy a login anyway o algo asi pero se queda la pantalla en blanco con una imagen arriba a la derecha que pone "loading", jejeje todo confiado espero a que cargue pero se queda ahi todo el tiempo.

Sabeis como hacerla funcionar con konqueror?

gracias, saludos.

----------

## Ateo

Tengo 6 invitaciones de gmail libre. Si quieres uno, enviame un email @ amoeba.x@gmail.com con el email donde lo quieres enviado.

----------

## domimob

Supongo que muchos ya lo habéis leído: http://tira.escomposlinux.org/

----------

## obmun

¿Alguno de vosotros tiene todavía invitaciones? Os estaría muy agradecidos si me pudieseis pasar una. Empiezo a estar harto de que las cuentas de telefonica.net estén sean filtradas como spam en la mitad de los servidores de correo a los que escribo  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------

## kabutor

pon tu email y yo mismo te invito que ahora me sobran

 :Cool: 

----------

## obmun

Muchas gracias kabutor. Mi correo: (correo) (prefiero no poner la arroba, no vaya a ser que tengamos algún escaneador por aquí cerca).

(Edición: suprimida la dir. de correo)Last edited by obmun on Mon Sep 13, 2004 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kabutor

listo, si alguien mas gusta que no se corte en pedirlas..

----------

## Gentoosiastix

pues no se a que es debido... pero no puedo mandarte el mensaje trompa... lo he intentado desde 2 cuentas diferentes pero nada  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Stolz

Yo estoy interesado en alguna, para mi novia y mi hermano.

¿Cuanto tardan en dar las invitaciones? por que yo llevo ya 'nosecuantas' semanas con mi cuenta y no he recibido ninguna invitacion para dar  :Sad: 

Saludozzzz

----------

## trompa

Lo siento gentoosiastix es que como puse lo de mandarme un privado ya no veia el post.

Stolz, a mi a la semana ya me dieron 6 invitaciones y el caso es que en cuanto las vi me mande una a mi a otro correo y en el momento de crearla ya me vino con otras 6.

La gente a la que invité no tardó ni una semana en recibir las suyas y yo ahora tengo siempre 6 y en cuanto gasto unas pocas me las vuelven a poner a 6 al dia siguiente, asi que si me mandas un mensaje los invito yo.

Si alguien no consigue mandarme un mensaje privado por los foros que me mande un mail a trompa.x (en) gmail (.) com

----------

## asph

parece que hotmail va a ampliar tus cuentas en otoño para contrarrestar gmail..

 *Quote:*   

> More E-Mail Storage -- Get a 250MB inbox -- FREE. That's over 125 times your current e-mail storage!
> 
> Larger Attachments  -- Send or receive attachments of up to 10MB -- 10 times your current limit, and on average, the equivalent of 4 or 5 digital pictures.

 

A mi lo que no me gusta de gmail es que no te deja borrar los emails.. los emails son para el usuario y debe poder hacer con ellos los que quiera, esto de archivar por fuerza todos los emails de millones de usuarios no me convence (ademas de la polemica de los scans de los emails que recibes/envias en busca de palabras clave para "adecuar" la publicidad a tus gustos)

----------

## artic

Creo q hotmail funciona muy bien (las cosas hay q decirlas),pero tb creo q se necesita una alternativa solida pq como todos sabemos de mocosoft nunca vienen buenos aires,gmail esta en fase beta no nos olvidemos y de momento esta funcionando bien.Creo q el exito de hotmail se basa mas en el messenger,pero weno por el resto......... podeis mirar en barrapunto.com el fiasco de aventuremail un servicio q nos dio 2 gigas de correo y q ahora nos ha cerrado las cuentas a todos y nos obliga a pagar una tasa de abuso para reabrirla.

Salu2

----------

## fromooze

Hombre, en mi papelera/trash tengo este mensaje con letras bien gordas  :Smile: 

```
 

Warning: Trashed messages more than 30 days old will be automatically deleted

```

Además de que una vez en la papelera los puedes borrar sin problema...  o eso entiendo yo del amenazante: delete forever   :Razz: 

Por otro lado, personalmente, mientras no haya IA's por la matriz, no me importa que una máquina me scanee las palabras de mis correos... por no hablar de que a fin de cuentas es obligatorio si quieres usar el corrector  :Wink: 

Y una preguntilla... He estado mirando por ahí los notificadores para linux... y mierdas, no he encontrado ninguno fácil de instalar que me controle más de una cuenta. Hasta el viernes estoy con la traca final de exámenes y luego probaré con uno para el gkrellm (ese programilla que siempre nos da solución  a nuestros problemas cuando no usamos uno de los escritorios grandes  :Razz: ) que sí promete eso.. pero me mosquea que para Windows haya un montón que sí lo hacen al alcance de cualquiera  :Sad:  Aunque a lo mejor soy yo que soy medio pánfilo, así que a ver si alguien me aclara algo.

----------

## asph

cierto, a mi tambien me sale.. creo que hace un par de meses no salia xD

yo tb tengo 6 invitaciones, si alguien necesita postead

salu2

----------

## LordAckward

Pues yo ya tengo la mia gracias a Ateo, la verdad es que el servicio funciona tan bien que voy a pasar todos los usos publicos de correo (listas, amigos,etc...) a esa cuenta y dejar la personal para temas privados (empresa, certificados, bancos,etc..)

Busco otra para darsela a mi novia que siempre anda con problemas de espacio. Si a alguno le sobra alguna todavia que me mande un privado.

Gracias

PD: Ateo, mil gracias por la invitacion, el mejor servicio de correo que he probado hasta ahora y he visto muchos desde mi primera cuenta en un VAX de la uni hace ya la tira de años.

----------

## artic

Pues de paso yo tb agradezco a fromooze la invitacion q me ha mandado, la verdad estoi muy contento con gmail,si e q entre galeguiños !

----------

## oCHARLIEo

yo tb debo agradecerle a fromooze la mia ^_^ funciona de lujo

----------

## cornejoluis

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> pon tu email y yo mismo te invito que ahora me sobran
> 
> 

 

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me enterado del gmail si me puedes invitar para inscribirme seria genial mi correo es <cornejomluis@yahoo.es> te agradesco de antemano

----------

## fromooze

Te aconsejaría que editases tu post anterior no vaya ser que un bot malvado te pille el correo y se te llene la cuenta de spam amigo cornejo. Si pones cornejomluis en yahoo punto com  o cornejomluisESTONOIRIAAQUI@ESTOTAMPOCOyahoo.PUNTOcom todos pillaremos qué dirección es pero ningún bot se debería cuescar. 

De paso, ya te mando yo una invitación  :Smile: 

----------

## fromooze

Te aconsejaría que editases tu post anterior no vaya ser que un bot malvado te pille el correo y se te llene la cuenta de spam amigo cornejo. Si pones cornejomluis en yahoo punto com  o cornejomluisESTONOIRIAAQUI@ESTOTAMPOCOyahoo.PUNTOcom todos pillaremos qué dirección es pero ningún bot se debería cuescar. 

De paso, ya te mando yo una invitación  :Smile: 

----------

## fromooze

Te aconsejaría que editases tu post anterior no vaya ser que un bot malvado te pille el correo y se te llene la cuenta de spam amigo cornejo. Si pones cornejomluis en yahoo punto com  o cornejomluisESTONOIRIAAQUI@ESTOTAMPOCOyahoo.PUNTOcom todos pillaremos qué dirección es pero ningún bot se debería cuescar. 

De paso, ya te mando yo una invitación  :Smile: 

----------

## winperro

Hola  wenas, si a alguien le sobra una invitacion y pudiera mandarmela se lo agradeceria muchas gracias email: dyvimESTONOVAAKI@ya.com

SALU2   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fromooze

Hecho

----------

## Ijo

Hola, también estoy interesado en una invitación, así que si a alguien le sobra una se lo agradecería. Muchas gracias. Mi email es: ijoESTOSOBRA@YESTOTAMBIENmyrealbox.com

----------

## fromooze

También hecho  :Smile: 

jejeje... colapsando el mercado  :Smile: 

----------

## winperro

gracias compañero gentooniano, x cierto yo tb de slamanca jijijiji  :Smile: 

----------

## Quinter

Me podrías dar una invitación tb a mi, te lo agradeceria mucho.

mi correo es quinterNOVAAQUI@ono.com

Muxas gracias.

----------

## fromooze

XD Marchando otro Donette!! XD

... yo no soy de Salamanca, sólo estoy... ser, soy del frente de gentooza viguesa! XD

----------

## Quinter

Muxas gracias, va de escandalo!!!!

Un saludo

Quinter

----------

## lunatc

Hombre, pues ya que estamos, tb te agradecería una, por ver de que va el tinglado este de gmail

Gracias de antemano

lunatcPRIMERO_QUITAS_ESTO@DESPUES_ELIMINAS_ESTOterraPUNTOes

Salu2

----------

## Ateo

Otra ves tengo 6 más..... enviame un email a amoeba.x@gmail.com si quieres uno...

Paz

----------

## pjp

Moderators:  PM me if necessary.  Gmail threads are to be locked.  Thanks.

Reference: anyone want gmail?

Apologies to all for the English.

----------

